# Wild crabapples?



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I have a rural piece of property with wild crabapples? How good are wild crabapples as forage sources? How do they compare to cultivated, ornamental crabapples?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Like most apples it all goes to rearing brood but you can make some killer jelly


----------



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I don't have bees yet, so can you elaborate a little more on crabapples just being good for rearing brood? Even if crabapples are just good for rearing brood, then wouldn't that be good for having a large bee population?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The early flows are used for food by the bees to build up large populations. Very little is stored in supers it ends up around the brood in the brood boxes. Later they will store surplus in the supers.


----------

